# Red Chili Coral (Macro photo)



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Scientific Name
Alcyonium sp.

Common Name
Chili Coral, Chili Sponge, Red Finger

Lighting
N/A, non-photosynthetic


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

amazing.....


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

A great coral to keep. Usually opens at night or during day if shaded or sensing food. I feed dry powdered reef foods, frozen cyclops, and a liquid vitamin and amino acid supplement. Has done well over long periods where food is unavailable but shrinks slightly and goes dormant-like. Recovers easily and quickly.

Requires no light.


----------

